# هدية العيد لملتقى التميز ..اوتوكاد (4 اصدارات ) + ساب 2000 (6 اصدارات ) + كتب الخرسانه للدكتور مشهور



## darknight2010 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اجمل هدية لاحلى منتدى 

برنامج اوتوكاد 2007 و2008 و 2010 و 2011 

برنامج ساب 2000 { V7.4 , V8.1 , V10.0.1 , V11 , V12 , V14.2 }

مجموعة كتب الخرسانه للدكتور مشهور 

على الروابط التاليه : 

اوتوكاد 2007

http://www.4shared.com/dir/t8qgfSVa/cad2007.html

اوتوكاد 2008

http://www.4shared.com/dir/jqcWpPkt/cad2008.html

اوتوكاد 2010

http://www.4shared.com/dir/AiyOVtf7/cad2010.html

اوتوكاد 2011

http://www.4shared.com/dir/j_HaFzpx/CAD2011.html

SAP2000 V7.4

http://www.4shared.com/dir/WNGZHoNN/sap2000v74.html

SAP2000 V8.1

http://www.4shared.com/dir/wS3QpGfd/sap200v81.html

SAP2000 V10.0.1

http://www.4shared.com/dir/iNE38PyE/sap2000v1001.html

SAP2000 V10.1
http://www.4shared.com/get/DcU17Gde/SAP2000_v101.html

SAP2000 V11

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5Zr6tLju/sap200v11.html

SAP2000 V12

http://www.4shared.com/dir/22h8Blk2/sap2000v12.html
الكراك

http://www.4shared.com/file/xhWVlqVb...ncedv1200.html

SAP2000 V14.2

http://www.4shared.com/dir/iBW-S9EA/sap2000v142.html

كتب الخرسانه 
الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/document/z6d_2Ba4/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_.html

الجزء الثانى 

http://www.4shared.com/document/mMszlWw9/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_.html

الجزء الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/document/SsyD_Wxk/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_.html

:15::15::15::79::14::79::15::15::15:


----------



## civil-engineer (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشفاك الله وعفاك

هذا هو رابط الكراك للاصدار 12 من برنامج الساب

http://www.4shared.com/file/xhWVlqVb/CSISAP2000Advancedv1200.html


----------



## احمد عسقلاني (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك
جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك
جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك
جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك 
بس لازم اقولك الف مليوووون شكر ان ابحث عن معظم هذه البرامج من فتره.........


----------



## SHeRiF 3LLaM (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## geme_civil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*تسلم الايادى 
*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااا شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكرااااا شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا


----------



## هانى عصمت (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## نضال حيدر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## darknight2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ....


----------



## anass81 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك 

الموضوع للتثبيت نظراً لأهميته


----------



## ST.ENG (18 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## سيد طه محمد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ألف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## hih2 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك ..........


----------



## freemanghassan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abu Habib (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك

مزيداً من التميز


----------



## koukou.karou (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## M II R O (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين يا شباب على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الهدية القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## اين333 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعزك الله وجزاك الله كل خير*

اسال الله العظيم ان يجزيك عنا كل خير ويا ريت تكمل وتنزلنا برنامج ماتاب و الساف وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشافاك وعافاك


----------



## ci24 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وعافاك وشفاك وشفا جميع المسلمين


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
وغفر الله ذنبك


----------



## احمد زيدو (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## safys (23 نوفمبر 2010)

darknight2010 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اجمل هدية لاحلى منتدى
> 
> ...


----------



## اين333 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*من فضلك*

اشكرك يا هندسه على المجهود العظيم ولكن طلب من سيادتكم ارجو منك ان تعيد التنزيل على ميجا ابلود لان فور شير عامل معايه مشاكل وارجو تنزيل برنامج سيف


----------



## darknight2010 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الجميله .......... 
الاخ الفاضل(اين 333) اشكرك على حسن الكلام ............. 
بالنسبه لبرنامج السيف .......هو بصراحه مش عندى بس هحاول اجيبه ان شاء الله 
بالنسبه لاعاده الرفع ....................... المشكله انى عندى النت بطئ جدا ..................................
والحل 
1 انك تحاول تانى مع الفور شيرد 
2 حدد لى مثلا انت محتاج ايه بالظبط على الميجا ابلود من البرامج كلها وهحاول ارفعه لك 

واخيرا .......لو فى اى مشكله ولو صغيره .....سيب رد بيها وان شاء الله نحلها مع بعض


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخي علي هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## نيروووو (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على مجهوداتك


----------



## م .عمرو الصغير (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله وعافاك "بارك الله فيك"


----------



## coco2009 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

جميل جدا


----------



## موسي الكردي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك ..........


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك*


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## Mohhanafy (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mrtariq (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## حاتم حسنى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohd_zahran (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعليوة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا............................شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## القناااااص (4 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك اخي


----------



## eng_mkf (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك الجنة


----------



## Eyadko (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعل عملك صدقه جارية
وشرفت المنتدى


----------



## anass81 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزى الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع على هذه الافادة :56: وننتظر المزيد من هذه المواضيع 

سوف أقوم بفك التثبيت عن الموضوع لإتاحة المجال أمام تثبيت غيره :34:


----------



## البعيد عن الدار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك ..........


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك ..........


----------



## مبارك الودعاني (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشباء33 (20 فبراير 2011)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*

​


----------



## doha_4all (21 فبراير 2011)

ياااااااااااااااااااه دا خير كتير اوى جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## m05tar5 (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## darknight2010 (13 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تم اعادة رفع الجزء ال12 من برنامج اوتوكاد 2011 
لان اللينك الموجود حاليا لا يعمل وهذا هو الرابط الجديد

cad2011 part12

http://www.4shared.com/file/biV9Nz_r/AutoCAD_2011_EFSB_Win_32bitpar.html

وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال سعيد محمد ادم (13 مارس 2011)

نمازج من تسليح غرف الصمامات علي الطرق السريعة


----------



## عجباني (13 مارس 2011)

ارجو مراجعة وصلات كتب الخرسانة 
وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## darknight2010 (14 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بالنسبة لوصلات كتب الخرسانه ف انا مسحتها قصدا وليس سهوا اوخطأ 
والسبب ان حقوق نشر وتوزيع هذه الكتب محظور الا باذن من مؤلفى الكتب 
سواء كان نشر تصويري او الكترونى 
وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mom77 (23 مارس 2011)

والله مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fathi rabhi (27 مارس 2011)

talabt cour da5iltouni fi mataha


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (12 أبريل 2011)

ممكن اعرف كيفية تفعيل كراك ساب14 ويكون لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## kourafamily (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (13 أبريل 2011)

هل من مجيب كيفية عمل كراك ساب14 الموجود هنا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 أبريل 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> هل من مجيب كيفية عمل كراك ساب14 الموجود هنا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t251515.html
تفضل هذا الرابط مشاركة م اسامة نوارة تشرح بالتفصيل طريقة التنصيب و تفعيل الكراك ربما تكون هي نفس الطريقة التي تحتاجها حضرتك
و قد قمت فعلا بالتنصيب و البرنامج شغال 
جرب الطريقة و ان لم تفلح معك ممكن ان تقوم بالتنزيل مرة اخري من الرابط الذي ارفقته لحضرتك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (13 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على الرد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (4 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز كراك بتاع الساب 12 يحتوى على فيروس وبعد مسح الفيروس لا يوجد كراك


----------



## darknight2010 (4 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا بصراحه مش جربت كراك ساب 12
بس اعتقد انه مش فايروس 
هو ده فعلا الكراك بس الانتى فايروس عندك بيقراه على انه فايروس 
والله اعلم 
ياريت لو حد عنده معلومات اكتر يقدر يفيدك وله جزيل الشكر 
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا على البرامج والكتاب


----------



## dodomoody (18 مايو 2011)

اريد ان اسال عن باقى محاضرات المهندس ابراهيم كريم وخاصة ما وعد به من مثال على البرامج المختلفة ارجو الرد


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 يونيو 2011)

الجزء التالت من برنامج سااااااااااااااااب 2000 v 12 مش شغااااااااااااااال بعد اذنكم ممكن اعادة الرفع من فضلكم لانى محتاجه ضرورى ونزلت باقى الاجزاء ومستنى التالت


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 يونيو 2011)

الجزء الثالث من برنامج ساب 2000 v12 لا يعمل عند التحميل ارجوكم المساعدة


----------



## سميرالطحان (2 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## عاصم88 (31 أغسطس 2011)

*بورك فيك **اخى العزيز **علي الجهد الطيب *
*أرجو أن يكون البرنامج جاهز مع الكراك 
* 
* ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## عاصم88 (31 أغسطس 2011)

للعلم البرنامج هو أوتوكاد 2010

*وشكرا *​


----------



## hk_shahin (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاک الله احسن الجزا


----------



## hk_shahin (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## hk_shahin (28 سبتمبر 2011)

Non of the link of books is working


----------



## sayed2051 (3 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks *_​


----------



## ايمن صديق (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جهد رائع جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت وجميع المسلمين في اصقاع الارض بالف الف الف خير


----------



## silver (4 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## uwk_1986 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## انور الاستشاري (16 يناير 2012)

الله يوفقك 
شكرا لك مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس سامى2010 (16 يناير 2012)

great thanks


----------



## asmaahmeda (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (9 فبراير 2012)

الكبير كبير


----------



## الخبير4 (9 فبراير 2012)

*شكراً على البرنامج ...*


----------



## mohammed alhadi (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## saadshouman (8 مايو 2012)

اكيد انت تستحق اكثر من كلمات الشكر دعاء من القلب ليكون هذا فى صالح عملك باذن اللة


----------



## عاصم علاء (12 مايو 2012)

حزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (12 مايو 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------

